# I need a fix......



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Im really wanting to get out on the water this week. I called all my buddies and nobody is able to go this week. Charter captains wont take just 1 person... I have my own gear and I dont mind letting experienced fisherman try them out, will buy bait or catch it, pay for fuel, bring lunch/beer, whatever it takes... Well almost... Anyway, im a good guy and I dont want to be stuck at the house all week. Im available tuesdays, thursdays through saturdays. I dont complain about much, and bieng a past boat owner, I know its not free to operate a boat. If you want someone to go fishing with please call me. Thanks
Richard 850-313-4417


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Well I don't have a boat but I'm looking for some people to share a charter soon. I work full-time and am usually off like mon-tues or tues-wednesdays if I'm lucky. So if your interested I'm going to try to find something for this next tuesday or wednesday to go out. I just need to get into something. I've got to do a charter or go with somebody though since I don't have much of my own gear but I'm working on that. Let me know if your interested. I'm in Gulf Shores/Orange Beach area.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Richard, I;d be glad to put you on board but until next week my C120 won't be back from Raymarine ,so I'm without Electronic till then, But if you can hold on alittle longer .
Alan


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

tofer also ! pm me 
i got the gear and set up to go !


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Excellent. PM sent! Thank you!


----------

